# Help Identifying Very Early wooden box camera.



## Jason DeMink (Dec 11, 2020)

Here's one that has me stumped. Very early box, sliding case, rotating shutter, lacquered wood. reminds me of the aura of a Kodak Ordinary. Was in the collection of a 3rd generation antique cameras store owner. Could literally be anything from a homemade unit to the first one Eastman ever built. His inventory was astounding, would like to ID this one


 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## Rickbb (Dec 11, 2020)

Based on the screws and construction I'm voting for home made.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

I vote DIY as well.


----------



## IanG (Dec 13, 2020)

As it's not a normal focus distance it's been made for a specialist purpose, perhaps a lens a bit longer than the usual 5"/130mm (approx) FL lens, parallax rules out close focussing with a typical 5" lens.  It looks like it's focussing to around 10" from the film plain.

Maybe made as a roll film Portrait camera, the shutters probably taken from another camera.

Ian


----------

